# Classified ads poll.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

In the general rc section or in the sub forums related to electric etc?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I vote general rc section so its as easy to access as Electric, airplanes and nitro sections


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sub forums


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> I vote general rc section so its as easy to access as Electric, airplanes and nitro sections


Ill have to dissagree. I'm more interested on whats going on rather than having productive threads getting buried under whats for sale on the main forum.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

what i mean is if its list up top with Electric, Air and Nitro


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

those are the sub forums then


----------



## thp777 (Apr 3, 2009)

maybe we should have a buyselltrade subforum


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

2coolfishing.com has a classifieds section


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think were being ignored!


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I voted


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't vote for either because I think that they should be in the regular classifieds section now that its been moved back.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

rc is such a small section on 2cool I don't see any reason to hide it in with other stuff. The only people that come here are rc people so I say leave it in the mix.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with Katjim, it should be here in the RC section. However, I also agree with Gary that it should not be in the general RC section. Personally, I would like to see a sub forum for it. If a B/S/T sub forum is not possible, I think individual items should be listed in the appropriate existing sub forum. So I guess I will vote sub forum.

FWIW, I have listed RC items on the main 2cool classifed section, both when it was a part of the regular forum, and when it was seperate. In both cases I had zero responses.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Adding a classified subforum would be really great under the Nitro Subforum. If you have something to sell, put it in the subforum. It keeps the general RC area clean. It's tough finding the thread you want something for all the FOR SALE adds.

If you want to buy something right now, it's tuff. Some stuff is under electric, nitro, and general RC. Having the subforum for classifieds would clean the general RC section up tremendously.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Maybe put your ad in the classifieds section and just put a shameless plug down here that links to it?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Slash for sale*

I have a new slash for sale. Never been run once. Bought it for parts for 2 other projects and have since picked up another used one so its not needed. Complete as new with box, papers,tools and radio as new again. I will throw in a second set of shocks rebuilt and ready to go with 40 and 50 weight oil. 180.00
PM here or my contact info can be located at bottom of front page at www.hircr.com


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I have a new slash for sale. Never been run once. Bought it for parts for 2 other projects and have since picked up another used one so its not needed. Complete as new with box, papers,tools and radio as new again. I will throw in a second set of shocks rebuilt and ready to go with 40 and 50 weight oil. 180.00
> PM here or my contact info can be located at bottom of front page at www.hircr.com


Ok wise guy! :slimer:

A good friend of mines daughter just turned 12 years old and wants an RC car/truck thats able to handle farm/grass type terra firma.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

That was for you but it really is for sale. :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like the majority looses.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ok, now the classified adds are getting really annoying.....there's like 10 of them right now.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow 3 to 1 odds and we're still losing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorta feels like a slap!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

80% yall!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I tried to get rid of them with the force....But it didn't work..lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=207873


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Gary, where should I post me a thread to sale my MBX5R and MBX5T at since you guys do not want it in the general forum?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I guess what the majority wants bro!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

post it in the nitro sub-forum at the top of the general forum page


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

also need to fix it were you can edit your ad more than once.....


----------

